# who is right and who cares?



## rach27benn (Jan 12, 2012)

hi everyone, i have had a look around on here but cant find it, i have googles but just get bogged down with too much stuff what i would like to know is if you feel that you have not had a good standard of care who do you report it too ----- and i know alot about human health care legislation and policies but not animal care --- do they have certain standards they must follow - such as recording dosage of drugs given to your dog -- not just controlled drugs---in human care this is a MUST 

also i am looking to change vets after 20yrs --- i have asked around hoping for word of mouth recommendations but no luck - is there anywhere you can review vets - health care is inspected and you can access these reports can i do the same for vets????

my one dog spends alot of time at the vets (addisons, epileptic and allergies) i need somewhere i can trust and sadlet that trust has gone with my current vet and she has gone from a dog who loved going to one who now hides in the corner and has to be dragged out to be examined -- this happened after being taken in for routine xrays

can anyone help---i am at my wits end as to know what to do 

cheers Rach


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

rach27benn said:


> hi everyone, i have had a look around on here but cant find it, i have googles but just get bogged down with too much stuff what i would like to know is *if you feel that you have not had a good standard of care who do you report it too ----- and i know alot about human health care legislation and policies but not animal care --- do they have certain standards they must follow - such as recording dosage of drugs given to your dog -- not just controlled drugs---in human care this is a MUST *
> also i am looking to change vets after 20yrs --- i have asked around hoping for word of mouth recommendations but no luck - is there anywhere you can review vets - health care is inspected and you can access these reports can i do the same for vets????
> 
> my one dog spends alot of time at the vets (addisons, epileptic and allergies) i need somewhere i can trust and sadlet that trust has gone with my current vet and she has gone from a dog who loved going to one who now hides in the corner and has to be dragged out to be examined -- this happened after being taken in for routine xrays
> ...


I am assuming your are based in the UK. The following link may help

Complaints - RCVS


----------



## rach27benn (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for that i will have a look


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pet locally have reviews on nearly every pet service. Not as good as word of mouth but it's a start to your search

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-services/147710-free-dog-services-advertising-petslocally.html


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

rach27benn said:


> hi everyone, i have had a look around on here but cant find it, i have googles but just get bogged down with too much stuff what i would like to know is if you feel that you have not had a good standard of care who do you report it too ----- and i know alot about human health care legislation and policies but not animal care --- do they have certain standards they must follow - such as recording dosage of drugs given to your dog -- not just controlled drugs---in human care this is a MUST
> 
> also i am looking to change vets after 20yrs --- i have asked around hoping for word of mouth recommendations but no luck - is there anywhere you can review vets - health care is inspected and you can access these reports can i do the same for vets????
> 
> ...


Make a list of the all the vets in the area you are prepared to go to. Visit each one and ask questions, lots of questions: How many vets are in the practice? If more than one, can you always request the one you want to see? What happens if the pet needs to stay overnight, is anybody in attendance? Do they deal direct with insurance companies?

If you have a specific complaint, without mentioning any names, ask another vet what they would have done.

Unfortunately with vets, you don't know if they are any good until you need them.

Do you have a Village Vet in your area? They seem to have a sort of mini hospital available with all the necessary equipment and overnight care if needed, even if not at the actual practice. have a look on the net, see if there is anything.

What area are you in?


----------



## rach27benn (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi

thanks everyone- i live in the midlands and will do a visit list i think x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

rach27benn said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks everyone- i live in the midlands and will do a visit list i think x


I have been doing the same thing - time consuming, but worth it. The trouble with word of mouth is that everyone thinks their vet is great, but have they ever really needed him/her for something serious?

Most of the time you find that they haven't.

I am going by attitudes, do they sound like they care about your animals, what facilities they have. Can't do any more than that, can we?

Good luck with it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You could put up a post in dog chat and ask peeps here from the Midlands who they use and would recommend. There must be plenty on here who know of good vets!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally I would list all the vets within a catchment area I would be prepared to travel to and look at them outside and in, maybe talk to the people waiting and the counter staff about specialities/services covered. 

Then talk to people you see out walking your dog.


----------

